# Feederrolle



## Leo di Matrix (3. Dezember 2008)

;+Hallo allerseits.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer schönen Rolle zum Feedern.
Da ich Wurfweiten zwischen 30 und 70 Metern erreichen muss sollte die Rolle nicht zu klein sein.
Macht ein Freilauf zum Feedern Sinn??
Ich meine ja um immer wieder den Korb runterlassen zu können um ihn zu befüllen oder???
Preislich sollte die Rolle bis 120€ liegen.Schnurempfehlungen können auch gern gegeben werden für dünne Geflochtene.
Auf Grund der weite wäre ein möglichst grosser Schnureinzug natürlich praktisch.Hoffe ich bekomme wieder mal nützliche Hilfe hier im Forum.Danke schonmal an alle Hilfsbereiten.Gruss


----------



## Skillz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Dünne Geflochtene fällt mir spontan whiplash ein...
Naja ich finde Freilauf macht beim feedern nicht allzu viel sinn...ein nettes spielzeug aber gewiss kein muss...
Bei soviel geld für eine Rolle kann ich dir nicht helfen, ist nicht meine preisklasse


----------



## Pinn (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*



Leo di Matrix schrieb:


> ;+Hallo allerseits.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer schönen Rolle zum Feedern.
> Da ich Wurfweiten zwischen 30 und 70 Metern erreichen muss sollte die Rolle nicht zu klein sein.
> Macht ein Freilauf zum Feedern Sinn??
> ...



Zum Feedern am Rhein verwende ich Shimano-Baitrunner der 6000er oder 8000er Serien, manchmal auch eine 10000er. Klingt sicher stark überdimensioniert, aber Feederruten legt oder stellt man nach dem Auswerfen ab, je nach Strömung. Deshalb ist das Gewicht der Rolle auch relativ uninteressant. 

Warum Freilauf-Rollen? Weil Karpfen, Barben und Welse deine Rute nebst Rolle und Schnur auf Nimmerwiedersehen entführen können, wenn die Bremse zu hart eingestellt und Schnurabzug nicht möglich ist.

Zu Deinen Wurfweiten bis 70m: Da würde ich Dir unbedingt dünne Geflochtene empfehlen, aber ab hier wird das Thema echt haarig, weil meine Empfehlungen nicht unbedingt den Empfehlungen anderer Angler aus dem AB entsprechen. Gute Kontakte zur Stipper-Szene habe ich seit mehr als 30 Jahren und pflege die auch weiter. 

Mein Weitwurfgezähe zum Feedern sieht folgendermaßen aus: Rute >150g WG, Rolle wie oben genannt und Hauptschnur genau 150m Whiplash 0,06 mit Tragkraft von 10 kg
laut Hersteller. Mehr nicht und auch nicht weniger, weil die Lagen der Geflochtenen auf der Spule sich gerne unterschneiden und das wird ärgerlich beim Auswerfen. Meine Spulen sind passend unterfüttert mit monofiler Schnur. 

Durch eigene Versuche habe ich festgestellt, die Whiplash ist in gespannten Zustand ca. 0,16mm dick und trägt mit Knoten maximal 6kg. Trotzdem bleibt sie für mich die optimale Hauptschnur beim Feedern.

Vorgeschaltet und per Albright-Knoten mit der Whiplash verbunden verwende ich ca. 10m 25er Monofil als Schlagschnur und Dämpfer. Am Ende der Schlagschnur befindet sich die Schlaufenmontage. Und da ist das Vorfach mit Haken eingeschlauft.

So mach ich das.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Skillz (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Falls du weniger ausgeben willst....würde ich die ryobi encusima nehmen in 6000 oder 8000 - für dsa geld super rolle

die abu cardinal finde ich auch klasse


----------



## tenchhunter (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Hast du schon mal über ne Große red arc nachgedacht???? für die Distanzen reicht so eine genauso, braucht nich unbedingt ne Brandungsrolle sein!!!!
Nur ich persönlich bevorzuge Freilaufrollen, daher kann ich dir ebenfalls die Aero Bairunner wärmstens ans Herz legen, denn wennste den korb mal zu weit eingeholt hast, kann man den Korb einfach und bequem ablassen, ohne vorher den Bügel öffnen zu müssen.Außerdem kann ein Barbenbiss sehr hart kommen und ich denke, dass du deine Rute etwas länger behalten willst^^


----------



## da Poser (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*



> Macht ein Freilauf zum Feedern Sinn??





> Naja ich finde Freilauf macht beim feedern nicht allzu viel sinn...ein nettes spielzeug aber gewiss kein muss...


Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander.
An Stillwassern kann man oft ganz gut mit offenem Bügel und Einhängebissanzeigern arbeiten.
Bei stärkerer Strömung bevorzuge ich dann aber geschlossenen Bügel und Freilauf.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Scholli79 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*



da Poser schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander.
> An Stillwassern kann man oft ganz gut mit offenem Bügel und Einhängebissanzeigern arbeiten.
> Bei stärkerer Strömung bevorzuge ich dann aber geschlossenen Bügel und Freilauf.
> 
> ...



Also Einhängebissanzeiger machen eher wenig Sinn beim Feedern, Bissanzeiger sollte doch eher die Spitze der Feederrute sein.
Ne Freilaufrolle erleichtert einem etwas das Befüllen des Korbes, ist meines Erachtens aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Für mittlere Distanzen nutze ich eine 4000er Blue Arc und wenn es weiter rausgeht eine Incognito 965, beide von Spro.


----------



## Skillz (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Also ich finde auch die größte red arc zu klein zum feeder das is aber geshcmackssache...
Freilauf muss finde ich beim feedern überhaupt nicht sein...es is nett un erleichtert manches aber auf jeden fall kein muss...


----------



## jirgel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

*Browning Force Feeder Extreme*​ 
Technische Daten:​ 
*Ausstattung* 6+1 Kugellager, Wormshaft Spulenhubsystem, Bail Release-Protection, ausgewuchteter Rotor, Alu Extreme Cast-Spule, unendliche Rücklaufsperre, Frontbremse.* Mit einer Ersatzspule.* ​ 
Getriebe : *4,9 : 1 *
´
Schnurfassungsvermögen der Spulen : 150/0,30 ​ 
Kostet so um die 50 bis 70 € ​ 

Die Rolle wurde getestet und für gut befunden vor allem beim Distanzfischen mit geflochtener Schnur. Und Freilauf macht nur sinn wenn du mit 2 oder mehren Feederuten fischt. wenn du dich nur auf eine Rute konzentrierst brauchst du keinen Freilauf. ​


----------



## Thomasmathias (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*



			
				
 
[LEFT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rolle wurde getestet und für gut befunden vor allem beim Distanzfischen mit geflochtener Schnur. Und Freilauf macht nur sinn wenn du mit 2 oder mehren Feederuten fischt. wenn du dich nur auf eine Rute konzentrierst brauchst du keinen Freilauf. [/LEFT]



Recht hast! Hab diese Rolle ebenfalls und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. 
Man(n) muss sich halt erst a.d.Optik (Farbe) gewöhnen


----------



## jirgel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Ach wenn ich jedes mal auf die optik sehen würde die technik ist mir wichtiger


----------



## bimba (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

die neue von Balzer bzw.Zammataro ist ein richtig durchdachtes Teil,glaube aber da habe die bißchen was von der alten Mitchell Fullrunner abgeschaut, aber vorallem verbessert.
Mir gefallen vorallem,der gefederte Schnurclip,und die flache Spule.

Torsten


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Ich finde Freilauf beim Feedern wichtig. Du kannst ihn ja ziemlich fest einstellen, sodass er nur bei einem harten Biss oder ähnlichem Anspringt. Vor allem an großen Flüssen kann immer mal was großes in die Schnur getrieben wird. Eine gute Rolle ist die superbaitrunner xte-a. Sie ist schon ab 110€ zu erhalten.


----------



## fisherb00n (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Feederrolle*

Ich würde dir eine Dura Chrome von DAM empfehlen...
Komplett Edelstahl und einen super Lauf...

Kosten so um die 100€...ich benutze auch eine und die hat mich nie hängen lassen #6


----------

